# Condolences to Treaton



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

My condolences Tim to you and your family. Stay strong my friend.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*He will be missed*

It won't be the same shooting at your place without you Dad around. I'll miss his joyful spirit and of course, being able to flirt with him, and him with me 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and the family.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*My thoughts and prayers are with you Tim and your Mom at this time.

Folks if you would like to send a card or letter their address is:

3648 Horseshoe Road, Yadkinville, N.C. 27055.*

.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with ya buddy. Your dad was a true gentleman that I and my daughters will surely miss. Valerie and Tiffany both shed a tear when we told them this morning.

Again, sorry for your loss and please let us know if you need anything.

Ron


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family Tim.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Sorry for your loss Tim. It sounds like your dad touched a lot of lives. That's a great legacy! :thumbs_up


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Condolences for Tim and the rest of the Eaton Family, Our Prayers and Thoughts are with you! God Bless.
Ricky


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers are with you Tim. I am very sorry for your loss. I will miss hearing the stories your father told.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers sent your way... If you need anything just call...

Brad


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Condolences on your loss Tim. We will surely miss your dad and remember his friendly demeanor...

From my family to yours, you will be in our prayers...

If there is anything I can do to help, you simply have to ask...


----------



## NCMikey (Nov 21, 2008)

Tim my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss, Tim.

You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Mr. Eaton has crossed the great divide. His warmth, kindness and his joy for good fellowship will always be remembered. I continue to praise the entire Eaton Family for allowing all my fellow archers with open arms to come and enjoy the family farm and archery range. I continue to pray for the Eaton Family. I consider them all my good friends. 

William Eaton I am truelly blessed to have spent time with you.
Continue on looking over us all. I know your fishing creel will be over flowing with bountyful catches. Your stories will remain with our memories.
Carry on!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Tim, thoughts and prayers sent... so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

*Tim*

Tim, sorry to hear about your father. Prayers for you and your family,Mark Trombley


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Times like these are made easier by the words of comfort and support expressed by my friends here on AT. Thank you all.

For those of you who may be interested in hearing one of the last sermons my dad preached, I have made it available for download here:http://www.4shared.com/file/146097390/6747d04b/TIM_EATONS_DAD_SERMON_MP3_MASTER.html


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

sorry to hear this. He definitly was a great man and will not be forgotten. prayers for Tim and family.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

Tim you and your family will be in our prayers.

Chris


----------



## Mark A. Jones (Dec 11, 2006)

Tim, my thoughts and prays go out to you and your family. May God give you and your mother the grace that you need to get through this tough time. As I was pondering how to respond the Lord sent me to this passage of Scripture.

Psalm 23
1. The Lord is my shepherd; I shall not want.
2. He maketh me to lie down in green pastures: he leadeth me beside the still waters.
3. He restoreth my soul: he leadeth me in the pathes of righteousness for his name's sake.
4. Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me.
5. Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies: thou anointest my head with oil; my cup runneth over.
6. Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life: and I will dwell in the house of the Lord for ever.

If you and your father and mother are saved by the grace of God, this is not a time of saying goodbye. This is a time of saying see you later. We will be united once more in heaven.


----------



## cav84 (Apr 20, 2006)

Tim, you and yours will be in my prayers.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Mark trust me there are no doubts.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Memorial service Sunday 11/15 @ 4:00 PM

Forbush Baptist Church
3917 Old Us Hwy 421
Yadkinville, NC 27055


----------

